# Anyone going to Kings Mtn Comp 4/18 & 4/19



## Big Butt BBQ (Apr 10, 2008)

Any teams headed up to Kings Mtn competition on April 18th and 19th

We will be setting up on Friday.

http://www.kmfire.com/bbqcookoff.htm


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2008)

Nope.  Gonna be in Salisbury, MD.  The Primo "Oval Rulers" will be there though.  Stop by their camp and tell them, "Finney says hey".


----------

